# More baby photos



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I loved all of your naming suggestions--very cute ideas! Here are a few more pics. 

He is very tiny, but was not bred to be so. His mom is 8-9 lbs and his dad is ~10 lbs, I think. He just came out VERY tiny (2 3/4 oz at birth!). Thank you for the suggestions about his health. I will definitely keep him well-cared for. And, yes, his tiny size does worry me a bit about him running around when playing, but it doesn't seem to bother him! One picture shows how he goes up to his "big brother", Luke, to play. After being told about hawks by my breeder and someone on this forum, I never am more than a couple feet away outside.

I hope to have an official name by tomorrow for my little Norman, OK Havanese. 

As I write this I have the pleasure of him sleeping on his back all sprawled out on my tummy. He seems to feel safe in his surroundings!

Karen


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Karen,

My Beamer was also very small at birth. He weighed well under 2lbs at 8wks and was just 2.9lbs when we got him at 14wks old. He is now a very healthy 10.5lbs at 14 months! 

Ryan


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

He is so adorable!!! I just want to scoop him up and kiss him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well he sure is a cutie!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh these are so adorable. I know my little girl was born at 2lbs and 8 ounces and she's just about 9 lbs now at a year and hopefully will grow a bit more. She's 9" tall. So yours doesn't sound too small. But good to keep an eye on the growth. Find out from your breeder if she has fast or slow growing lines - that will help you gauge her progress. Some are really big at six months and others just barely starting to crawl out of the whelping box. Just kidding. LOL

By the way, I adore Norman as a name. Not my favorite boss, but for your little one, adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is just too stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*such a cute photo*

The little havvie holding his own with the big dog. The cat is the one who looks scared! 
Linda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That picture is priceless. The cat looks like he doesn't know what to make of the puppy. How cute!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Keep taking pictures . . . I love going back and seeing how small they used to be. 

And yes, we had a hawk hovering when Jackson was little . . . very scary. We later learned that it was after the neighbor's bantam roosters (and got one  ), but it doesn't hurt to carry an umbrella or noisemaker when they are that little.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a cutie pie. Can I have little "no name yet"? Please!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen he is so adorable.
OK I have to ask is that a swimming pool in your living room?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Karen 
Those pics are soo cute. My little Betzie was tiny at birth and let me tell ya she is a little spitfire. Love the little one's attitude. I saw the pool too that is a cool idea I am sure just wondering for what??


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Karen,

I was wondering, did you get you puppy in Norman, OK or do you live there?
He is soooo cute.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karen,

I don't mean to stress you out, but since he is so small I would keep him on a leash outside, as he would be a really easy target for birds of prey..


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, it is a plastic toddler pool. My guy is so tiny that he cannot get out so I am using it as a playpen when I need to do something and cannot watch him. I know it clashes with the room, but it fits the need (and cheaply!).

We live in Norman, OK (I forgot who asked), and I got him from Oklahoma City. I will get some photos and post. I not only got a new dog, but I got a new camera for Christmas. 

Karen


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

He is tooooo cute!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love the pictures. The first one looks like he is thinking....."Who attached a flag pole to my rear?"ound:ound:ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

i want more pics of that little guy.
and yes please keep him on a leash and close to you.


----------

